# Difficulty Getting MH's to Fire UP



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm having trouble getting new EVC Tech 10,000 k bulbs to fire up. The ballasts (also EVC Techs) are plugged into the same power strip. They will not fire up at the same time or one will fire up and the other will not come on at all. 

I wanted to put them on a timer but when I do that neither one will light. 

The plan was to run this tank for a week exactly like I intend to run it when it's got critters and plants. That's difficult to do when I can't count on the lights to function. 

Is this a normal break in issue with mh's?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Possibly a voltage issue. The lights will draw the most when starting and if there are multiples firing at the same time and plugged into the same outlet along with other items on the same breaker you might be straining the system. Total all the draw of all the devices running on the same breaker and see if you are getting close to the breakers limit. 

An uninteruptable power supply such as used from computer may help. They will clean and smooth out spikes and dips possibly fixing the situation. Be sure to source one large enough to handle the load.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks. I was hoping you wouldn't say that.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Does the second one not come on at all? Or just take longer to fire up?

Either way you could try putting each one on a seperate timer. They only draw their maximum power when they fire, after that it is much less. Thats what I did on my 75 gallon I had with two 175 watt Mh's on it. Actually, I had each one run for 8 hours each, first one came on and then two hours later the second fired and stayed on for two hours later than the first.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Sometimes it comes on sometimes it does not. Each time it's a different bulb that will not fire. I'm going to give your timer suggestion a try. Thank you.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Also, check the grounding of the ballasts and reflectors(if applicable)


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

Just be careful, if you start flippin breakers. I think you need to find another circuit to put your lights on.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

Additional note, the inductive load on startup for metal halide may be too much for the typical mechanical appliance timers. Even with only one metal halide ballast on a timer I see problems where the light does not start due to the timer. I went with digital programmable timers designed for lighting. 
http://www.rewci.com/insedaydiprt.html


----------



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

I had some trouble with my MHs starting up too. Granted there are a different ballast (Icecap 400s.) my problem came from the GFI that I had them plugged into. For some reason you can’t have 2 IceCaps plugged into the same GFI, the powerfactor when they are first striking an arc is over and above what a standard GFI is able to take. So my solution was to put each on their own GFI on an independent 20amp breaker.. also Wiste has a good comment, standard mechanical (circular) timers are a bad idea, Levetron has some nice wall mount timer relays…


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

wiste said:


> Additional note, the inductive load on startup for metal halide may be too much for the typical mechanical appliance timers. Even with only one metal halide ballast on a timer I see problems where the light does not start due to the timer. I went with digital programmable timers designed for lighting.
> http://www.rewci.com/insedaydiprt.html


That's a good point. Make sure the timers you are using are labled for heavy duty use.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I used black intermatic ones with a short cord intended for outdoor use on two 175 watt MH's. Kinda nice because they also had a moisture resistant cover. Just a couple bucks more than the grey 3 prong timers. If the ballasts make a difference they were just Advance magnetic ballasts.


----------



## Emc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Update.

Both bulbs are firing up without a hitch now. I called the retailer and he explained that this is a common experience with the Iwasaki 10k during the first 100 hours of burn time. 

He asked me to wait a week while keeping it on the timer (it is a heavy duty outdoor timer) and see what happens and promised to take care of it if the problem continued. Within a couple of days the bulbs both started firing together.


----------

